# supprimer un email sans l'ouvrir sur Mail



## ronparchita (25 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais pouvoir supprimer un message reçu avec accusé automatique d'ouverture (couleur verte) sur Mail dernière version de ML.

Pouvez-vous m'aider s'il vous plait ?

D'avance merci 


-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) :_

*Dans ce fil, il est question de Mail et de son fonctionnement, donc d&#8217;internet, de réseau, de logiciel de messagerie, pas vraiment de bureautique. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!! 

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Sly54 (25 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Supprimer un msg sans l'ouvrir ?
Passer par ton webmail, c'est peut être le plus radical. Mais ca veut dire que tu l'as supprimé *avant* de le recevoir dans Mail.

Autrement ca peut se faire en sélectionnant un 1er msg, en appuyant (probablement) sur alt et sélectionner ton 2e message, puis supprimer les deux.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2013)

très simple
2 methodes
tu  masques le panneau de previsualisation 
 en pointant la separation et la tirant ( bas ou droite selon mode de dispo choisi)
et tu supprimes les messages
( ensuite te retires la separation pour remettre la fenetre de prévisu en place)

ou
appuyer sur CTRL puis selectionner le message ( menu contextue/l supprimer)


----------



## ronparchita (25 Avril 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> très simple
> 
> appuyer sur CTRL puis selectionner le message ( menu contextue/l supprimer)



Merci beaucoup.
Il y en avait deux du même expéditeur, j'ai fait ça sur le premier, ça m'a ouvert immédiatement le second.

Tant pis, ce n'est pas tres grave, je survivrai.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Avril 2013)

ronparchita a dit:


> Merci beaucoup.
> Il y en avait deux du même expéditeur, j'ai fait ça sur le premier, ça m'a ouvert immédiatement le second.


Pour que ça n'ouvre pas le message suivant, maintiens la touche *alt* enfoncée *avant* de supprimer. Du coup, ca va supprimer le mail (normal), ça va sélectionner le mail d'au dessus (normal) mais sans l'ouvrir.


----------



## ronparchita (26 Avril 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour que ça n'ouvre pas



Bonjour,

Merci pour ce complément utile et complet. Je vais rédiger une petite fiche d'aide pour le cas ou le problème se poserait de nouveau. Mille merci


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2013)

petit rappel
un menu contextuel ( ALT) n'est actif que tant qu'on appuye sur ALT
si ALT laché , l'OS  ou appli reprend son fonctionnement d'avant activation du menu

et si tu veux faire sans le ALT , tu utilises la manip "sans fenetre de prévisu"


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Décembre 2013)

Afficher permet de visualiser ;
et pour afficher, il faut d'abord ouvrir

= j'ouvre -> ça s'affiche -> je visualise.


D'où, si ça ne se visualise pas, ça ne s'est pas affiché et ça n'a pas été ouvert.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2013)

c'est une affaire de nuances de vocabulaire

dans les modes  avec prévisualisation du contenu
un message est selectionné son contenu est visible
il a été ouvert par mail au sein des panneaux

cliquer ouvrir ne fait que créer une fenetre en sup dédiée au message


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Décembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est une affaire de nuances de vocabulaire


Le menu Ouvrir, et l'action d'ouvrir


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2013)

Antik a dit:


> Sémerais-je le doute dans la sémantique informatique ?
> Je prend pour vraie l'affirmation de Pascal, mais François m'interpelle :
> 
> 
> ...



ca depend de quoi tu parles et où et comment

*en ligne* certains services  webmail ont des options  ou autorisent  gadgets  permettant "l'apercu sans ouvrir"
(en laissant message en statut non lu)

dans mail OSX
seuls les  modes fenetre de prévisu fermée permet de selectionner un message sans changer son statut ( non lu=> lu)


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2013)

Antik a dit:


> D'accord avec ces deux points, vu de la "fenêtre utilisateur" [destinataire].
> Mais côté expéditeur, est-ce bien le même statut ? Pour répondre plus exactement à la question initiale de Ronparchita&#8230; et personnellement plus particulièrement dans le cas des messages publicitaires et de leur règle d'opt'in&#8230;


pas certain de comprendre le "probleme"
si le message est supprimé sans jamais avoir été *ouvert* , aucun des scripts( masqués ou non ) prevenant l'envoyeur d'*ouverture* n'est activé
et je rappelle que *ouverture* ( ou selection avec prévisu) a  pour effet un statut  allègrement nommé " message lu"  ce qui est  quasi une idiotie  puisqu'un message peut parfaitement  etre "ouvert " par un clic , un script, une règle  , donc marqué " lu"  et demeuré jamais...*lu* ( avec les yeux)


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2013)

Antik a dit:


> Désolé de remettre le couvert Il y a un truc bien goupillé (me semble un brun vicieux) dans ce Mail Comment fait-on pour ouvrir les en-têtes lorsque le mode visualisation n'est pas activé, et donc les messages non ouverts comme démontré dans ce fil ?



les entêtes sont des infos de ...contenu 
et donc pour les lire faut  voir....le contenu
(et donc ouvrir)


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2013)

Antik a dit:


> Heu !  Ça fait bien 10 années que j'utilise Entourage et que je lis des en-têtes sans "ouvrir" les messages???


et le titre du fil , c'est quoi déjà?


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2013)

Antik a dit:


> Voui, je sais, on parlait de Mail et mon problème de "non accès aux en-têtes" est bien pour Mail de ma pomme. Mais je disais bien que curieusement cette possibilité de lire les en-têtes sans "ouvrir" les messages existe dans Entourage et pas dans Mail il semble !
> (Sélection du message > Schift+commande+H = en-tête internet)
> Faut-il faire un nouveau fil titré "Entourage, pourquoi je n'ouvre pas les en-têtes dans Mail ?"
> :love:


Et tu remarques que c'est exactement le même raccourci clavier
par contre 
cette option est *grisée *dans Mail quand le message est selectionné ET fenetre de prévisu fermée

dans entourage pas sur que ce soit different


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2014)

C'est quelque chose que l'on peut faire avec certains logiciels (lesquels : bonne question).
Je le fais parfois quand j'ai une connexion vraiment pas terrible ou pour regarder la messagerie interne du Mac : je me connecte en _telnet_ sur le port POP3 (110) du serveur voulu et je regarde le début des messages, éventuellement en supprime s'ils sont inutiles. C'est facile à faire avec le Terminal (on s'amuse comme on peut )


----------



## Sly54 (14 Janvier 2014)

bompi a dit:


> C'est facile à faire avec le Terminal (on s'amuse comme on peut )


Avec Mail, on peut voir l'expéditeur et le titre du message facilement (roue crantée / Obtenir les données du compte).
C'est donc utile mais moins complet que ce que tu proposes et moins (si j'ai bien compris ) rigolo que le Terminal


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Avec Mail, on peut voir l'expéditeur et le titre du message facilement (roue crantée / Obtenir les données du compte).


cette manip( avec afficher les messages en bas à droite)  ramène ni plus ni moins à la BAL concernée
donc ca ne change rien à  l'utilisation usuelle  de selection de BAL


----------



## cheechako (8 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je relance ce fil....
Et je reviens au départ : *supprimer le message SANS l'ouvrir.*
Excusez moi, mais :
touche *alt ou touche ctrl ou les deux à la fois, le message s'ouvre toujours !*


Descendre la ligne séparant la fenètre de visualisation de la liste des messages, comme il a été
dit ci-dessus sans que ce soit relevé : c'est se mettre un bandeau devant le yeux. Le message est bel et bien ouvert..
Alors SVP et sans  agresser personne : est-il possible d'avoir une solution pratique simple et claire sans entrer dans des débats sémantiques ou techniques ??

Merci d'avance.
Nota : je suis - encore - sous Snow leopard.


----------



## bompi (8 Septembre 2014)

Cela ne sera possible que si tu n'ouvres pas le message. Derrière cette lapalissade se cache un point réel : il faut passer Mail dans un mode où il n'affiche pas la fenêtre de (pré)visualisation.

Une fois ceci réalisé, cliquer sur un message ne l'ouvrira pas : c'est simplement sélectionner une ligne dans une liste de lignes.

Présentement, je n'ai aucun moyen pour vérifier que l'on peut passer en un tel mode : a) je ne me souviens plus b) je n'ai pas de Macs sous la main (dommage)

Autre idée : passer par le Webmail du service de messagerie de ce message.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2014)

cheechako a dit:


> est-il possible d'avoir une solution pratique simple et claire sans entrer dans des débats sémantiques ou techniques ??


Sous la liste des mails, il y a une barre qui les sépare de l'aperçu du mail sélectionné.
Au centre de cette barre, il y a un petit point sur lequel on peut double-cliquer : la barre descend alors tout en bas de la fenêtre de Mail, et il n'y a plus d'aperçu, et donc plus d'ouverture.


----------



## ronparchita (30 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour FrançoisMacG
Je reviens sur ce sujet pour deux raisons, d'abord parce que dans Mail, j'ai trois colonnes, à gauche la litanie des boites, au milieu une colonne ou je vois tous les messages reçus, qui a envoyé le message et je peux lire le debut. Et à droite le texte complet à la condition que je clic sur le message dans la colonne du milieu.
Ma question, comment supprimer un message sans l'ouvrir ? C'est pour virer du spam sans l'ouvrir pour ne pas confirmer que l'adresse est bonne et active.
Pour supprimer un message il faut que je le designe dans la colonne du milieu par un clic, et ça l'ouvre ! Donc c'est raté.
Comment faire un clic sur ce message sans que ça affiche son contenu, et comment le supprimer sans que ça ouvre immédiatement le message au-dessus ou au dessous lequel peut être aussi un spam, car depuis 3-4 jours, c'est l'avalanche !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Octobre 2019)

Il me semble qu’il y a une option pour ne pas afficher les images. Cela aide

Sinon, changer la présentation de la liste des mails ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Octobre 2019)

ronparchita a dit:


> a question, comment supprimer un message sans l'ouvrir ? C'est pour virer du spam sans l'ouvrir pour ne pas confirmer que l'adresse est bonne et active.


Tu peux y arriver en sélectionnant plusieurs messages à la fois, à l'aide de la touche cmd.
Dès que tu sélectionnes un 2e message, ce dernier ne s'ouvre plus.


----------



## ronparchita (31 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,
Merci, je viens d'essayer sur 2 messages, les 2 messages s'affichent; ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Octobre 2019)

ronparchita a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci, je viens d'essayer sur 2 messages, les 2 messages s'affichent; ça ne marche pas.


euh…
Tu sélectionnes le 1er message (qui s'affiche), tu maintiens la touche cmd enfoncée et tu sélectionnes le 2e message : la puce indiquant "message non lu" du 2e message ne s'enlève pas (je viens de re-tester, à la fois sous High Sierra et Mojave).


----------



## ronparchita (6 Novembre 2019)

Merci bien, mais l'idée de départ, c'est de ne pas ouvrir le (aucun des spams) message afin que l'expéditeur ne sache pas que mon adresse mail est active.
On m'a donné un truc : je clic sur le message sans relâcher la touche de la souris et j’emmène le message dans les indésirables colonne de gauche de Mail pour moi.
Mais on m'a dit aussi que si je désactive le chargement des images, alors l'expéditeur ne peut pas savoir que j'ai ouvert le message.
J'ai désactivé depuis longtemps le chargement des images. Ca n'empêche pas l'expéditeur de la même boite de me pomper l'air avec ses annonces d'isolation pour 1 € ou pour choisir la meilleure mutuelle au monde !
Ca tendrait à prouver que j'ouvre ou non ces spams ne change rien au bombardement.
T'en penses quoi ?


----------



## pouppinou (7 Novembre 2019)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu as comme matériel mais avec un trackpad et une MagicMouse il suffit de faire un balayage de droite à gauche pour supprimer le courriel sans l'ouvrir.
Mais même si tu n'ouvres pas les spams cela n'empêchera pas les spams, car cela dépend de beaucoup de chose comme ta navigation sur le net, les BAL de tes correspondants dans lesquelles tu apparais comme contact etc...
Commence par te faire de bonnes règles et sinon SpamSieve, c'est le bonheur  
Egalement avoir plusieurs adresses de courriels destinées à des fonctions bien précises.

EDIT :
- La solution de @Sly54 fonctionne très bien quand tu pars d'un courriel déjà ouvert pour en sélectionner un autre ou des autres non-ouverts. Sinon tu peux, avec le même postulat de départ, garder la touche MAJ enfoncé et sélectionner l'extrémité d'une liste de courriels non-ouverts pour tous les sélectionner d'un coup.
- Si tu n'as aucun courriel déjà ouvert et que tu veux sélectionner tous les nouveaux pour les supprimer tu n'as qu'à faire juste un Command+A. Ils seront tous sélectionnés sans être ouvert.

Donc tu as le choix suivant les cas qui se présente à toi entre les groupés avec Comman ou MAJ plus un clic ou A. Et si c'est à l'unité et que tu as un trackpad ou MagicMouse tu utilises le balayage.

IMPORTANT : C'est pas parce que tu vois les courriels s'afficher qu'ils sont ouverts, c'est le point bleu en haut à gauche qui t'indique si il a été "ouvert/lu" ou pas. Un point bleu c'est pas "ouvert/lu", plus de point bleu c'est "ouvert/lu".


----------



## sinbad21 (7 Novembre 2019)

Tu te déconnectes du wifi et/ou tu retires la prise ethernet, tu supprimes le mail, et tu le supprimes à nouveau dans la corbeille.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2019)

ronparchita a dit:


> T'en penses quoi ?


Qu'il faut adopter une stratégie multi-facettes pour lutter contre les spams :

plusieurs adresses mail,  en fonction des usages,
des adresses mail jetables (10 minutes) pour s'inscrire sur certains sites qui demandent une adresse mail,
utiliser le très bon filtre anti-spam de Google, pour limiter les spams dans Mail,
utiliser Little Snitch (long à configurer et apprivoiser, mais il en vau le coût et le coup !)
…


----------



## sinbad21 (7 Novembre 2019)

ronparchita a dit:


> J'ai désactivé depuis longtemps le chargement des images. Ca n'empêche pas l'expéditeur de la même boite de me pomper l'air avec ses annonces d'isolation pour 1 € ou pour choisir la meilleure mutuelle au monde !
> Ca tendrait à prouver que j'ouvre ou non ces spams ne change rien au bombardement.
> T'en penses quoi ?


Une piste en plus de celles évoquées par Sly54 : voir si tu as la possibilité d'activer des filtres antispam au niveau du webmail. Par exemple chez Free, il y a de très bon filtres antispam qui de mémoire ne sont pas activés par défaut. Il y a une case à cocher sur la page d'accueil https://zimbra.free.fr avant de se connecter.

Plus généralement, si le webmail est de type zimbra il y a dans les préférences une section filtres que tu peux alimenter avec les valeurs suivantes :

1)    Reseaux Sociaux    
X-ProXaD-SC    contient    state=HAM:SocialNetwork

2)    Messages Commerciaux
X-ProXaD-SC    contient    state=HAM:CommercialEmail
X-ProXaD-SC    contient    state=SPAM

Tu déplaces alors les spams vers un dossier dédié que tu crées sur le webmail, et les mails n'arriveront plus sur ton client Mail. Au bout de quelques jours tu regardes si la pêche a été fructueuse.

En fait tout dépend du webmail de ton fournisseur de mail. Ça peut marcher, ou non. Mais ça ne coûte rien d'essayer.


----------



## ronparchita (7 Novembre 2019)

Merci pour vos aides vos conseils et vos réponses.
Effectivement, comme me conseille Sinbad21, débrancher l'ordi du Wifi et de la box est une solution, qui ajoute à l'inconfort. Quand je suis sur l'ordi et que je vois un point rouge sur l’icône de Mail, je vais voir, et si c'est un spam, c'est agaçant, ça dispose de mon temps, et il y a cette provocation qui dit qu'on reçoit ce message parce qu'on l'a demandé. En fait, c'est surtout parce que certains sites multiplient les difficultés pour justement ne pas permettre qu'on puisse exprimer son choix de ne pas recevoir de pub.
Avec le truc que j'ai expliqué ci-dessus, c'est presque super, je déplace le message sans même lire de quoi ça parle. Mais ça déconcentre.
Sly, pourrais-tu stp m'en dire d'avantage sur ces adresses mail jetable ?
J'ai acheté Little Snitch, mais je suis sûr qu'il est mal configuré parce que je maitrise très mal le sujet, et que je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir fait les bons choix. De plus, quand on est à la bourre et qu'on voudrait être tranquille pour avancer, ces fenêtres qui demandent des autorisation dont on ne sait si on doit dire oui ou non, c'est vraiment pénible.
Enfin, dans Mail Préférences il y a Règles, et il suffit de remplir les cases, sauf que le moment n'est pas toujours le mieux choisi et que là encore je suis dans le flou total.
Par exemple, j'ai reçu dans Mail un message qui dans la colonne de Mail dit :
En gras Netflix
Dessous Netflix - 30 days free
Et dessous encore Unlimited TV Shows and movies are ready to watch, free for 30 days
Et dessous encore, il doit s'agir du texte du message : "Hey there, ... je ne sais pas traduire, et ça ne m'intéresse absolument pas, je n'ai plus de TV depuis 17 ans et m'en porte bien.
Je n'ai jamais donné mon adresse Mail à ces gens là et je serais plus heureux s'ils ne venaient pas me déranger.
Si je vais dans règles, le filtre, ça pourrait être quoi pour qu'il soit efficace ? Je ne sais pas !
J'en ai un autre 
En Gras ATLAS FOR MEN par info mode
Dessous, précédé de la lettre majuscule A avec accent, (comme le précédent) Nouvelle collection spéciale noel (sans accent).
Pour visualiser correctement ce message etc, etc.
Que dois-je privilégier comme règle pour échapper à la collection de printemps ?
Avez-vous des idées ?

Enfin, j'ai un problème avec Google qui fait partie de ces entreprises qui me compliquent énormément les possibilités de choisir de ne pas êtres tracés par leurs partenaires de pub en plus de tout scanner de mes activités sur le Net "à l'insu de mon plein gré", c'est à dire au mépris de mes libertés. 
Leur confier la gestion de mes mails, c'est donner à Google la possibilité de les scanner avec ma bénédiction. Ca me choque.
Avez-vous une perception différente du problème ?


----------



## ronparchita (7 Novembre 2019)

Merci Sinbad
J'avais déjà activé la case à cocher, puis je l'ai ensuite désactivée, mais je ne sais plus pourquoi.
Pourrais tu stp entrer plus en détail dans tes points 1 et 2
Je connais le filtre, j'en ai déjà créé plusieurs. Mais je ne comprends pas ce que je dois faire et ou le faire.
Peux-tu s'il te plait me guider pour un des deux, j'appliquerai ensuite pour l'autre.
D'avance merci,


----------



## sinbad21 (7 Novembre 2019)

Déjà il faudrait savoir si ton webmail est de type zimbra. Si c'est le cas, ce serait aussi intéressant de savoir si tu as le champ _X-ProXaD-SC _dans l'en-tête détaillée de tes mails (cmd-majuscule-H en se positionnant sur le mail). Si c'est le cas, pourrais-tu donner les valeurs de ce champ pour tes deux mails ?

Par exemple, avec Free un mail de PayPal, qui est une information sur mon compte et non un spam, a la valeur :
X-Proxad-Sc : state=HAM score=20

Un mail reçu d'un ami : 
X-Proxad-Sc : state=HAM score=0

Par contre un spam comme un mail de Hyundai :
X-ProXaD-SC: state=HAM:CommercialEmailGeneric score=17

On voit que Free a une gestion des spams sur son serveur. À partir de là ton problème est quasiment réglé. Avant d'activer l'anti spam de Free, je recevais jusqu'à 100 spams par jour. Depuis que j'ai activé l'anti spam de Free, j'en reçois un toutes les 3 semaines environ (dans ce cas c'est juste parce que le filtre anti spam de Free n'a pas taggué le mail comme mail commercial).  Par contre si je vais sur le webmail, je vois que dans le dossier Commercial il y a des milliers de spams ! De temps en temps je vide cette boîte d'un simple clic de souris.

Donc si tu as un webmail de type zimbra, tu cliques sur l'onglet des préférences en haut, ensuite dans la partie gauche sous Mail tu as une icône pour les filtres :






Tu cliques dessus, et là tu peux modifier les filtres entrants ou en créer de nouveaux. Par exemple, pour les spams commerciaux chez Free  :






Mais ça c'est valable pour Free. Tous les fournisseurs de mail ne tagguent pas les mails de la même façon. C'est pour ça qu'il faudrait savoir ce que tu as dans l'en-tête détaillée à la rubrique X-Proxad-Sc.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2019)

ronparchita a dit:


> Sly, pourrais-tu stp m'en dire d'avantage sur ces adresses mail jetable ?


Exemple : https://10minutemail.com/10MinuteMail/index.html




ronparchita a dit:


> J'ai acheté Little Snitch, mais je suis sûr qu'il est mal configuré parce que je maitrise très mal le sujet, et que je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir fait les bons choix.


Alors supprime les règles et recommence. Surtout pour les mails publicitaires, LS va te demander d'autoriser les accès et là tu peux les refuser. Comme même s'il y a une image invisible (de la taille d'un pixel) qui devrait se charger et confirmer au serveur l'ouverture du mail, du bloques avec LS.


----------



## ronparchita (22 Novembre 2019)

Merci à vous deux, je reçois des spams non désirés et pas les messages qui m'informent de vos réponses.
D'où ces remerciements tardifs, de vos messages que j'ai découvert parce que j'ai suivi les conseils de Sinbad et que j'ai activé le filtre commercial sur ZIMBRA au début quand on se connecte. Et puis j'ai oublié d'y aller voir jusqu’à ce qu'un mail envoyé sur mon adresse Free ait été refoulé. Je suis allé sur ZIMBRA et j'ai regardé ce qu'il y avait dans le dossier commercial. Et là, O surprise ! il y a des messages qui y sont dirigés, ce qui explique pourquoi je ne les reçois plus sur ma boite Mail de Mac.
C'est ennuyeux. J'ai cherché comment résoudre simplement le problème, dire à Zimbra : le mail quotidien de MeteoParis.com, ce n'est pas commercial, laisse passer stp. Je n'ai pas trouvé. Est-ce que ça veut dire qu'il faut que je fasse un filtre particulier pour retrouver ces mails dans ma boite en accès direct ?
Quant au mail refoulé de ma boite Free, il n'y était pas.
L'émetteur de ce message, un professionnel qui prodigue ses conseils avise sur son site qu'il arrive fréquemment que ses messages soient refoulés (et demande à ces gens qui le questionnent de mettre leur numéro de tel pour leur répondre par SMS si ça ne passe pas).
Le problème de ce professionnel est récurrent, ça fait des années qu'il est embêté.
Son adresse se termine par @aol.com
Y a-t-il un moyen de dire à ZIMBRA, que quand un message de cet expéditeur arrive, surtout ne le refoule pas, transmet le moi !
Sinbad, je n'avais pas vu ton message, dès que j'ai un moment, je regarde ta réponse avec attention.
Merci, Sly, dès que j'en ai l'opportunité, je teste.


----------



## sinbad21 (22 Novembre 2019)

ronparchita a dit:


> Y a-t-il un moyen de dire à ZIMBRA, que quand un message de cet expéditeur arrive, surtout ne le refoule pas, transmet le moi !


Il y a un moyen, c'est de créer une nouvelle règle, en disant à Zimbra de diriger le mail vers la boîte de réception, et de ne pas appliquer les autres filtres (case à cocher en bas à gauche). J'ai le cas avec Vélib métropole, la règle est la suivante :






Il faut aussi placer la nouvelle règle avant les filtres commerciaux, avec les flèches haut et bas prévues à cet effet.


----------

